# What device do you Goat-Spot on?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all!
For some super random reason I’ve been really interested in what kind of device everybody uses TGS spot and how many people use the app. (There is an app, right?) 
Honestly, I have no idea why I was wondering this but I was and it’s bothering me that I don’t know.
Feel free to let me know if I’m not the only one wondering this. 
Thanks all!
Have a nice day.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Personally I dont like the app, so i usually use my computer ( a chromebook) or very rarely i will use my phone. 
I have downloaded the app when the website wasn't workin about a year ago, and i gotta say, i wasn't a huge fan, but I love the website!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Personally I dont like the app, so i usually use my computer ( a chromebook) or very rarely i will use my phone.
> I have downloaded the app when the website wasn't workin about a year ago, and i gotta say, i wasn't a huge fan, but I love the website!


Thanks for sharing! 
I've never used the app but I've never been the biggest fan of apps in general. I have an account on Backyard Chickens and I wasn't pleased with their app and I guess I wasn't willing to try anything like it again! 
I think the website works great too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Generally, an iPad, once in awhile the the home computer and I'll glance at it on the cell phone, but don't sign in because I can never remember the password! (I made it up 9 or so years ago and have too much garbage in my old memory banks, now!)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm mostly on either my ipad or work computer. occasionally on my phone but I agree the app is horrible to use.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Pretty much phone only.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Puter mostly and occasionally cell phone, but not through the App.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

The only device I have is a computer!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I use my laptop mostly. I used to use the app but i hate typing on a phone (idc what they say about teens typing fast on phones lol)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I prefer my desktop computer, but randomly I will use my phone - I have never used the app, I access through Chrome and it basically looks the same way as if I were on my computer.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks all for responding! As I suspected, most people use a computer but I was surprised to see how few people use iPads! 
I guess you learn something new every day...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use my kindle 
Okay, sometimes lol. No wifi here I have very limited functionality.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I use a computer since that's the only thing we have I find it easier to type with a computer keyboard than a phone anyway


----------

